# Wahoo? Trolling questions.



## Dusky2928 (Aug 15, 2009)

My dad and I are really struggling in finding some good trollingspots. Anyone have any good GPS spots on the Edge or near the U.S.S. Oriskany? I'm tired of going all the way out there and getting skunked!!! Any help would be appreciated. We've beentrolling witha purple Marauder, how much line do you put out and how fast do you troll it. Again, any help would be great.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Dusky,

I am by no means any pro at the trolling thing. It is really hit and miss. Either you catch them or you just don't.

I troll over and around the edge, east to west in a zig-zag pattern. have caught wahoo on everything from a small 4 inch blue/white islander to a yozuri bonita. I troll about 4-6 MHP.

look for a current break, fish will most always be there.

Just keep at it, you willget something Good luck


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

When i fish for Wahoo out of the Destin area, around wrecks with flying fish in area has always been more productive. One trip was running back in from bottom fishing in about 300 foot of water and ran through a huge school of flying fish. Immediately pushed the man overboard, turned around& put out the Purple/Black Marauder &in less than 5 minutes trolling timehooked up with below. Good Luck!


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

ledges & good bottom in 150 to 300 ft' .. from yellow gravel area troll north of nipple east to Oriskany area.. water temps in the 70's is best.. week of full moon & new moon most productive.. moving tides.. this eliminates halfof eachmonth..April thru July.. mid Sept. thru mid Nov. is best.. this eliminates half the year.. bright colors orange or pink at 8 to 10 knots.. strech 30's, mauraders, ilander/ ballyhoos.. sunrise & sunsetare best times... hit floating debris/weedlines/bait schools hard...lever drag reels TLD 25 tld 50.. 50 lb. hivis. line10ft'++ 200 lb. mono leaderw/2 ft' # 12 wire.. use ball bearing swivels.. :bpts troll back when you catch one


----------



## Fully_Loaded (Jan 6, 2009)

Like stated before it is hit in miss. These are migratory fish and they move a lot. I have always had luck pulling high speed bullet head lures behind an 8-12 ounce trolling lead, everything from pink to black. We usually troll about 10-12 knots on our way out fishing at sunrise. Last trip a couple of months ago yielded 6 ~40lb fish in about an hours time. Everyone has their own way that works you just need to keep chugging at it until you find something that works for you and your boat. Good luck


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I reallyappreciate ya'lls posts! This is good info for us beginners at the wahoo game.

Thank you very much!

Robert


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

I've had a lot of luck around the edge from 180 to 300' of water high speed trolling and slow trollingwith a islander ballyhoo combo and maybe some jet heads in the mix. Also if you can, do look fo the flying fish and also the rips where almost always you will find fish. If your high speed trollng, do so at about twelve knots and try some lures that have points and swim straight and also put a trolling weight infront of it with maybe 3 riggs out at a time. Slow trolling islander combos and jets, it seems like always the first lure to get hit is the short left or right. I like to troll the islander combos off the back of the boat about 50 to 75' back doing 7 knots. If you have outriggers, try to get as many baits out as you can. It seems to me that the more you present, the better your odds and the more you find out what they want that day. I'm goona post some pics of some of the lures that I use and actually gonna try next year.

This pic is of the Islander lure that will make it every trip and also of a lure that I've made that i've had some success with high speed trolling with a weigght in front of it...










The next lures(the 3 0n the left)are ones that I've made that I will try for next year that have TWO POUNDS of lead in the head so I don't have to put a dang trolling weight in front of it. 










They're a bigger lure but I think that they'll work well. We'll see....

Not a professional at fishing but absolutely have a passion for it, so hopefully that helped a bit.

If you're interested in some of those lures, I've made about 60 different types for just about about any offshore species and planning on making more. I got tired of paying rediculous prices for lures and started making my own. I can send you more pics if you like

Bryan


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bryan those lures look great and I have no doubt a wahoo would eat one.

PM sent


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

Bryan,

Don't those rubber bands decompose on you? When I use rubber bands they always dissolve on the line, leaving crap sticking to it.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually don't have too many problems with them. They're no 64 office max bands and after every use they get washed off pretty well but most of the time they end up breaking or I loose them before they decompose or stick. I have a plastic milk crate that I keep all my trolling lures in and after i get back from a trip i just run the hose over it and all the saltwater runs out the bottom. Seems to work pretty well for me!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

As long as you rinse them off and don't store them in a moist place like a garage or shed you shouldn't have problems with rubber bands dry-rotting. Most of mine make it through the whole season and when they are replaced its usually because they break, not from melting into goo.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Some good info. Thanks to all for posting.


----------

